# So schnell kann es gehen



## Rainer Hönle (14 November 2008)

heute in den frühen Morgenstunden bin ich *Opa* geworden. Mein ältester Zwilling wurde Vater von Zwillingen (ein Junge und ein Mädchen). Das ist doch mal ein toller Anfang für einen neuen Tag


----------



## crash (14 November 2008)

na da gratulier ich dem "Opa" doch mal. 
und viel spass mit den kleinen rackern.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 November 2008)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch

Was ist das übelste am Opa werden?
Dass man von jetzt an neben einer Oma schlafen muss. *ROFL*

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Opa....!:-D


----------



## Homer79 (14 November 2008)

Na dann alles Gute für Deine Enkelzwillinge und dem Rest...


----------



## Cerberus (14 November 2008)

*Glückwunsch*

Auch ich wünsch dir, deinen Enkeln und dem Rest der Family alles Gute!


----------



## HeizDuese (14 November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !

Ich wünsche der Familie alles Glück der Welt


----------



## mst (14 November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!!


----------



## Solaris (14 November 2008)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim sitten!

:sm23:


----------



## vierlagig (14 November 2008)

na aber: herzlichsten glückwunsch!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (14 November 2008)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch auch meinerseits.

Gesundheit für die ganze Familie!!

Alles Gute
Manfred


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 November 2008)

... auch wenn ich bis jetzt von derartigem "verschont" worden bin ...
Ich wünsche auch dem frischgebackenen Opa und dem Rest der Familie "Alles Gute"


----------



## Gerhard K (14 November 2008)

Na da will ich mich auch mal den Glückwünschen anschließen.
Alles Gute OPI!!!!


----------



## HolleHonig (14 November 2008)

Auch von mir: Herzlichen Glückwunsch OPA


----------



## Eliza (14 November 2008)

Auch von mir dem frisch gebackenen Opa und dem Nachwuchs Alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit!


----------



## Perfektionist (14 November 2008)

> so schnell kann es gehen


In Punkto Schnelligkeit kann ich ja mithalten - aber zahlenmäßig überhaupt nicht: bei mir handelt es sich bis jetzt um zwei Einzelkinder, wobei nur unser kleinstes noch die Chance hat, ein Geschwisterchen zu bekommen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
.


----------



## Ralle (14 November 2008)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch. Obwohl, dein Beitrag zu der ganzen Angelegenheit ist doch so langsam aber sicher verjährt, oder?


----------



## Steve81 (14 November 2008)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit den Enkeln!


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 November 2008)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute!!! Vor allem dem Nachwuchs!!!
Wir wissen ja eigentlich alle, dass Oma und Opa immer etwas großzügiger sind, als die eigenen Eltern (weil der Geburtstag so nah an Weihnachten liegt). Von jetzt an brauchst Du dir keine Gedanken mehr machen, wie Du das Weihnachtsgeld verplanst! *ROFL*
Und das schönste ist: Wenn es Dir mal zu nervig wird, kann man die Ableger einfach wieder zu hause abgeben. 

Viel Spass beim gute Ratschläge an die frisch gebackenen Eltern geben!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 November 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Obwohl, dein Beitrag zu der ganzen Angelegenheit ist doch so langsam aber sicher verjährt, oder?


Was bedeuten schon die Jahre, wenn das Fundament gut gelegt wurde?


----------



## Tobi P. (14 November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch für den Opa und alles gute für den Nachwuchs! Bei uns hat sich letzten Monat auch welcher eingestellt aber glücklicherweise bin ich bloß Onkel geworden *ROFL*

Und statt der Playstation zu Weihnachten gibts dann später natürlich ein pädagogisch viel wertvolleres *Programmiergerät* 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Question_mark (14 November 2008)

*Glückwunsch*

Hallo Rainer,

meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum freudigen Ereignis. Und dann immer gleich Zwillinge, das nenne ich effektives Arbeiten 

Alle Gute und vor allen Dingen Gesundheit wünscht Dir und Deiner Familie

der Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2008)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch für den Opa und alles gute für den Nachwuchs! Bei uns hat sich letzten Monat auch welcher eingestellt aber glücklicherweise bin ich bloß Onkel geworden *ROFL*
> 
> Und statt der Playstation zu Weihnachten gibts dann später natürlich ein pädagogisch viel wertvolleres *Programmiergerät*
> 
> ...


 
...aus pädagogischen Gründen würde ich nur Socken und Unterwäsche schenken (wenn Sie Frech werden)....!


----------



## marlob (14 November 2008)

Da schliesse ich mich auch mal an 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Hauptsache du hast auch noch Zeit fürs Forum, nicht das du demnächst nur noch Kinder aufpassen musst ;-)


----------



## plc_tippser (14 November 2008)

Ja herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir, und hoffentlich sind auch alle Beteiligten gesund und munter.

pt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 November 2008)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ja herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir, und hoffentlich sind auch alle Beteiligten gesund und munter.
> 
> pt


Den Kindern, den Eltern und den Großeltern geht es prächtig. Die Erstgenannten sind noch etwas erschöpft, ist aber verständlich. Habe die beiden Kleinen auch schon begutachtet und den Eltern auch gleich versprochen, dass ich meinen Enkeln allerlei Blödsinn beibringen werde. Die Freude war dann nicht ganz so überschwenglich (die wissen, dass ich das wirklich mache ;-)).


----------



## PhilippL (14 November 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal gratulieren!

und ich kenne da beide Seiten... die mit dem Blödsinn und die mit den Zwillingen... hab selbst nen Zwillingsbruder und glaubt mir der Blödsinn kommt ganz von allein *ROFL*

Gruß

Philipp​


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 November 2008)

PhilippL schrieb:


> und ich kenne da beide Seiten... die mit dem Blödsinn und die mit den Zwillingen... hab selbst nen Zwillingsbruder und glaubt mir der Blödsinn kommt ganz von allein *ROFL*
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Philipp​


Ich weiß, der Vater der Zwillinge ist selbst ein Zwilling.


----------



## HaDi (14 November 2008)

Na dann von mir auch die allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche.
Ich wünsche dir, dass deine Enkel mal so über dich reimen:


> *Mein Opa*
> 
> 
> Mein Opa ist ein treuer Freund,
> ...


 
Grüße von HaDi


----------



## repök (14 November 2008)

alles gute für die ganze familie!!

ich konnte es mir noch nie vorstellen, mit zweien fertig werden zu müssen. da hat mir eins schon voll und ganz gereicht.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 November 2008)

repök schrieb:


> ich konnte es mir noch nie vorstellen, mit zweien fertig werden zu müssen. da hat mir eins schon voll und ganz gereicht.


Kinder habe ich drei, Enkel bis jetzt zwei.


----------



## repök (14 November 2008)

ich hab zwei , aber die kamen nicht gleichzeitig (der kleine ist 4 monate alt). und es könnten noch 1-2 dazu kommen. aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen mit 2 neugeborenen (oder gar mehr) fertig zu werden. 
aber man wächst ja an seinen aufgaben !


----------



## dalbi (14 November 2008)

Auch von mir alles alles Gute.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 November 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ..Mein ältester Zwilling wurde Vater von Zwillingen..


Da soll noch mal einer behaupten, die Schwaben seien geizig  . Und der Opa lässt die Enkel hoffentlich ordentlich bullern?


Glückwunsch!
Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Kai (15 November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie alles Gute.

Und viel Spaß mit den beiden Lütten. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Full Flavor (15 November 2008)

Na das wird man auch nicht alle Tage, Zwillingsopa!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## zotos (15 November 2008)

Auch ich wünsche dem jungen Opa und seiner Familie alles Gute.

Wäre doch ein Anlass eine Club der "SPS-Forum Opas" zu gründen... ich trete dann vielleicht in  20 bis 30 Jahren auch bei ;o)


----------

